
The Prisoner Says ‘No’ to Big Brother - wolfgke
https://consortiumnews.com/2019/03/04/the-prisoner-says-no-to-big-brother/
======
joshstrange
I can't take this article seriously. First of all Julian is no hero, let's
dispel with that myth real quick. Did he run a website the published data
dumps? Yes he did but a journalist he is not. Also the way this author plays
fast and loose with his wording makes me not believe the majority of what he
is saying:

> Last week, the International Court of Justice ruled that the British
> Government had no legal powers over the Chagos Islanders, who in the 1960s
> and 70s, were expelled in secret from their homeland on Diego Garcia in the
> Indian Ocean and sent into exile and poverty. Countless children died, many
> of them, from sadness. It was an epic crime few knew about.

> died, many of them, from sadness.

>> died ... from sadness.

I'm not saying the British government was in the right, I'm not saying Chagos
Islanders didn't die but if we can't stay rooted in reality and facts then
your "journalism" is a joke (if that wasn't apparent from this website
itself).

~~~
a0-prw
The ICJ voted 13-1 that the occupation of the Chagos islands was unlawful, so
it doesn't really matter you are saying about that matter. On the other hand,
it is scandalous and very worrying that the UK has chosen to blatantly turn
their back on international law.

------
Dahoon
> _" WikiLeaks has also revealed how the United States spies on its allies;
> how the CIA can watch you through your Iphone; how Presidential candidate
> Hillary Clinton took vast sums of money from Wall Street for secret speeches
> that reassured the bankers that if she was elected, she would be their
> friend.

In 2016, WikiLeaks revealed a direct connection between Clinton and organized
jihadism in the Middle East: terrorists, in other words. One email disclosed
that when Clinton was US Secretary of State, she knew that Saudi Arabia and
Qatar were funding Islamic State, yet she accepted huge donations for her
foundation from both governments.

She then approved the world’s biggest ever arms sale to her Saudi benefactors:
arms that are currently being used against the stricken people of Yemen."_

This needs to be stated again and again. The US administration is evil (yes,
really) and Apple's "advocacy for privacy" is pure BS. They would sell your
soul if it made financially sense to them.

